# Hi All Genious, Help Plez



## CHALLENGER (Nov 16, 2007)

*I have Intel pentium 4 cpu 3.00ghz + D915GAV Motherboard + 80gb sata + 512 ddr ram + nvidia geforce pcx 5300

But i want to upgread my pc, I want to purchase 250 gb hd, ddr2 ram & best grafix card & UPS so plez suggest me a good brand products with price in mumbai.

Is d DDR2 ram supported to my D915GAV Motherboard?

Plez give some extra info also...to boost up my pc 4 animation softwares like 3d max, maya etc.....

Plez suggest the good quality UPS [Ultra Power Saver]

Thanks In Advance.... 
*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope ur mobo doesnt support ddr2 ram..
BTW increase ur ram to 2gb and get a better GPU..
or upgrade ur whole pc..
U ll get a seagate 250gb sata hdd for 2.5k..
1 gb ddr 400 mhz ram for 1.8k..
and a xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 for 5.5k..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to boost your pc for animation get around 2GB or 4GB ram.
Get a powerful card with atleast 256 mb memory.
Mention your budget so i can suggest you the card?

Also from next time onwards don't give the thread such silly title.
Atleast describe your query in short for the title.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 16, 2007)

*Abe pappu tu yaha bhi tapak pada tere se info li na maine now i m collecting more info....
& ya i m going to purchase 2 1gb rams & i want grafix card which supports directx 10. is the xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 supports dx 10?*

*@Cool G5, I only want d good parts so there is no need to ask my budget...*

*Plez post the good brand also

seagate is good 4 250hd?
which brand best 4 ddr ram?
which brand 4 UPS? 
With Price Plez.*


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2007)

For harddisk Seagate is good.
For Ram look for Kingston.
Pathiks has already mentioned the prices.
About UPS i don't know which is reliable.The other members will help you.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> seagate is good 4 250hd?
> which brand best 4 ddr ram?
> which brand 4 UPS?
> With Price Plez.


Yes...seagate is good.
For RAM-->>kingston or transend or hynix.
UPS-->> APC 500 VA Rs. 2200/-


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 16, 2007)

Get 600VA APC, just to make sure that it can handle the systems load. Though i think 500VA can take the load, get the 600 in case u add somethin later.

For HDD, get 320Gb seagate perpendicular for 3.5k. Much better performance than 250Gb seagate normal.
Get the card from XFX. Dun settle for 8600GT UDF3, which has heating issue. Get model UDF7.

For memory u can get6 any of these:
Kingston, Transcent, Corsair etc. 
Get 2x1Gb sticks and use that new ones only, coz if u use ur old 512 with it, u can't get dual channel.
2Gb dual channel is better than 2.5GB single ch.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ohhh Great, BIG THANKS TO ALL OF U GUYS,

I m going to purchase,

320Gb seagate perpendicular for 3.5k
Transend 1gb * 2 Ram [ As they given LifeTime Warranty ]
APC 500 VA Rs. 2200/- [ Only want to save my work & turn off the pc safely ]

Now i m only confuse about gfx card as i know u suggest me, XFX 8600gt

but pathiks suggest me xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 & 
aravind_n20 suggtest me Same card but whats this  gddr3, UDF3, UDF7???

Is the XFX 8600gt supports direct x 10? & Finally which is the best in this & 4 what price???

Also suggest me a good quality DVD WRITER as now i have Sony DVD RW DW-D22A but its not working.
My Sony DVD RW DW-D22A reads normal cd's & dvd's but writes only normal cd's & gives problem in dvd write as well if cd is having some scratch then also it rejects to read it, this is 4 normal cd also....so i want good writer which reads scratchable cd's also.

I want to cell my 512ddr 400mhz hynix ram, sony dvd writer & nvidia geforce pcx 5300 so whats the good price 4 sell this all parts?

Once again thanks 4 ur help...*


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

GDDR3 8600GT is better than the DDR2 version. The main difference is that in GDDR3 the ram can run at higher clock speeds making it faster than the DDR2 ram..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks nvidia8800,

So GeForce 8600 GT supports the dx 10, what ur reviews on GeForce 8600 GTS ?? & wahts d price of GeForce 8600 GTS? Is the GTS is better then GT ?

CHECK THE DIFFERENCE IN  GeForce 8600 GT & GeForce 8600 GTS

Whats the price of GeForce 8800 GT?

Is Crysis is working on GeForce 8600 GT ? I understand the GDDR3 matter but whats this UDF3, UDF7? 

Sorry about lots of questions but i want better results 4 my money thats why i m asking...hope u r going to help me, Thanks.
*

*NO1 WANTS TO HELP ME???
i FIX THE HD, RAM & UPS JUST SUGGEST THE GFX CARD, DVD WRITER & GOOD SELLING PRICE 4 512ddr 400mhz hynix ram, sony dvd writer & nvidia geforce pcx 5300.

ABOUT GFX CARD WHATS THIS UDF3, UDF7??? WHICH I PERFER UDF3 OR UDF7? MAY I DEMAND xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 UDF3 OR xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 UDF7 ????

xfx 8600gt 256mb gddr3 IS BETTER THAN xfx 8600gts 256mb gddr3????

WHATS THE PRICE OF xfx 8600gts 256mb gddr3????

PLEZ HELP SOON...THANKS.*


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, all 8 series cards support DX10.
Crysis runs just fine on 8600GT but you cannot play it under very high.
Btw if you can tell us the budget for your Graphics Card then we could help you further.
Price of 8600GT ~ 5800Rs
8600GTS ~ 11500Rs.
UDF3 UDG7 etc are only under XFX products. Everythig in the card remains the same except the clock speed. The UDF7 and the UDF3 are the same i think.
But the UUD3/UDD7 is different. Their core clock speeds is 620Mhz compared to 540Mhz on the UDF3. And Memory Clock is 1.6GHz instead of 1.4Ghz.

For more information on the product comparison go to
*www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listComparableProducts.jspa?series=GeForce%26trade%3B+8600&seriesId=1054321


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanku so much nvidia8800, so finally i decide to go 4 XFX 8600GT ~ 5800rs but only suggest 1 from this,
UDF3? UDF7? UUD3 OR UU7? IS THE PRICE IS SAME 4 ALL? & MY POWER SUPPLY IS 400W SO THIS XFX 8600GT SUPPORTS MY POWER SUPPLY? I CHECK THE MAIN NVIDIA SITE THE POWER SUPPLY REQUIRES 4 8600GT IS 300W BUT JUST ASKING...

PRICE OF 8600GTS IS BIT TO HIGH COMPAIRE TO 8600GT & ITS FEATURES BUT IF I GO 4 8600GTS THEN MY DEAL IS GOOD OR NOT?


I M GOING 4--

XFX 8600GT 256mb gddr3 FOR 5.5K [PLEZ SUGGEST THAT UDF/UUD]

320Gb seagate perpendicular for 3.5k

Transend 1gb * 2 Ram [ As they given LifeTime Warranty ] FOR 3.6K

APC 500 VA FOR 2.2K [ Only want to save my work & turn off the pc safely ]

ONLY REMAINING IS BEST DVD WRITER AS MY Sony DVD RW DW-D22A NOT WRITES THE DVDS ANYMORE. CHECK THE POST NO #8, MY ROM IS DAMAGE OR WHAT?*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 17, 2007)

UDF3 was the first version released from XFX. Its the normal non overclocked version, but had some heating issues and was discontinued. XFX replaced that series with the newer UDF7 model with all specs being same, nd fixed the overheating issue.
But some shopkeepers wanna clear their UDF3 stocks, so theyll even reduce the prices than normal ones for that models.
UDF3 has limited overclockability.
8600GTS has poor value for money. Even 7900GS for 9k beats it hands down. But its only advantage over 7900GS/GT is its DX10.

Cards like 8800GT has gr8 value for money @13k, but i seriously doubt that ur current proccy wud be bottleneck for such cards. 8600GT suits ur need.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks for importanrt info. aravind_n20..
ya i m also thinking the same as my mobo, proccy & 400w power supply is not good 4 highend cards so if i purchase 8800 series then i have to change all things & at least 4 now thats not possiable so XFX 8600gt is far better 4 me now as it costs me 5.5k so i can replace it later....but fianally UDF7 or UUD7? & cost is same na??

suggest me dvd writer also with price. what about Nec 3500AG??*

=========================

*Oops i forget to ask bro's, now i have samsung 80gb sata & now i m going to purchase 320Gb seagate perpendicular so is there any problem with this coz of different brands or coz of difference in size as 80gb is to low then 320gb.

which hd i prefer as my primary hd? 80gb samsung or 320gb seagate?? this realy matters? or antthing is okkk?*


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

400W will be enough to run 8600GT. But for smoother performance get atleast 450W PSU which will be enough.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks bro but thats not possiable 4 now at least i have to stick with 400w. tell me yaar may i go 4 udf 7 or uud 7? whats the price 4 uud 7?

Gimee some info about hard disk, plez read post no #14...Thanks to all friends & realy sorry 4 lotz of questions but realy i want to purchase some good 4 my money & realy don't want to do any single mistake.*


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

Youre Welcome.
I dont think there is something like primary and secondary in SATA like IDE.
If it exists then make the new one as Primary/master.
You can use 2 hdds of different companys and different size..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 17, 2007)

@CHALLENGER
DVDRW: go for liteon 20X or liteon 20X lightscribe for 1.4k and 1.7k.

Or Asus 18X Sata Lightscribe is a gud choice for 1.75k

There is no probs in adding another HDD. Be it 320 ro 750 or 1TB.
And u can use either of them as primary. Perpendicular ones has better performance, so install OS on it.

As for card, first check which one is available with ur local dealer. Then decide considering each's price.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont know about the udf3 ddd7....etc,etc.
For more information on those goto XFX's website.
I already told you that the main difference between them is the clock speeds. So buy the one with higher clock speed


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*yappy realy realy great thanks nvidia8800 & aravind_n20...u both realy help me a lot..

FINALLY I M GOING TO PURCHASE....

GFX CARD = XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI XXX (PV-T84J-UDD3, PV-T84J-UDD7) [AS BETTER FAN SPPED THEN UDF3 & UDF7]

HARD DISK = SEAGATE PERPENDICULAR 320GB 7200RPM

RAM = 2 * 1 GB TRANSEND DDR 400MHZ

DVD RW = Asus 18X Sata Lightscribe


IS THIS FINE? IF U STILL HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS PLEZ FEEL FREE TO POST IT BUT SOON..I HAVE ONLY 2/3 DAYS LEFT. THANKS ONCE AGAIN 4 GREAT HELP.

I WANT TO SELL THIS, SUGGEST ME A GOOD SELLING PRICE 4 512ddr 400mhz hynix ram, Sony DVD RW DW-D22A & nvidia geforce pcx 5300.*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 17, 2007)

Dun sell off the old DVDRW. Use two of them. Its a great to have 2 DVDRW on a PC. believe me...its worth.

There may be in rare cases that some discis not supported in some drives. So u can do it in other drive. And also u can copy 2 discs simultaneously as HDD is more than twice as faster than ODD.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*Finally Suggest me a good shop in mumbai if u know any...4 good quality, original products for good price as well better in service. 

What about rashi peripherals?*

*ya i m also thinkikn the same as my sony dvd works fine 4 normal cds, it also reads the dvd but only give errror in dvd writing...ok ur suggestion is realy a good. Thanks bro, i m not going to sell my sony dvd so whats the good price 4,

512ddr 400mhz hynix ram & nvidia geforce pcx 5300??*


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 17, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Youre Welcome.
> I dont think there is something like primary and secondary in SATA like IDE.
> If it exists then make the new one as Primary/master.
> You can use 2 hdds of different companys and different size..



There is nothin like primary and secondary in sata.



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> There is no probs in adding another HDD. Be it 320 ro 750 or 1TB.
> And u can use either of them as primary. Perpendicular ones has better performance, so install OS on it.


Wat do u mean by perpendicular ones???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 17, 2007)

Now there are some HDDs which uses perpendicular recording technology in which the magnetized materials are arranged perpendicular to the surface. In that way the the flux interference b/w consecutive bits are minimum.
Also higher density of data can be achieved and therefore better speed coz more data can be read/sec without further increasing the rotational speed from 7k rpm.
Its a bit more expensive too, bout some 200~300 bucks.

I mean sata device 1 by da name primary. In case of sata, devices are addressed by sata1,sata2,sata3..etc. and in most systems the bootloader is obtained from sata1 drives.[here sata1, sata2 etc is not related to standards like SATA1, SATA2 etc, but the sata port addresses].


----------



## moshel (Nov 17, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Wat do u mean by perpendicular ones???



Seagate has released 7200*.1* range of HDDs which use the perpendicular recording technology.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*May i go 4 Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 320-GB Hard Drive [ ST3320620AS ] OR

Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 320-GB Hard Drive [ST3320820AS]


ST3320620AS have 16-MB cache buffer &
ST3320820AS have 8-MB cache buffer

which1 is better??? 1st 1 na which have 16-MB cache buffer???
*

*ya 4 more info about seagate hard disks check here,

SEAGATE*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 17, 2007)

Get the 7200.10 16mb buffer drive.. Seagate offers 5 yr warranty i think.. Also if possible sell off ur mobo and proccy too. And get a new biostar p35 + e6750 for around 11k.. U can save money on the dvd rw by getting a sony dru 835a


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 17, 2007)

*YA PATHIK I M GOING TO BUY Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 320-GB Hard Drive ( ST3320620AS ) WHICH IS 16-MB cache buffer & 5 YEARS WARRANTY.

NO YAAR I DON'T HAVE MONEY TO CHANGE MOBO & PROCCY. I M JUST CHANGING OTHER THINGS 4 ANIMATION SOFTWARES & 4 FEW GOOD GAMES...I M GING TO PURCHASE NEW PC IN 2009 SO DON'T WANT TO USE MORE MONEY...

& WHAT ABOUT THIS sony dru 835a? IS THIS GOOD THEN Asus 18X Sata Lightscribe??? COZ I ALL READY HAVE SONY WRITER & I M REALY NOT SATISFY WITH IT AS I ONLY WRITE 1/2 DVDS ON IT & NOW ITS SHOWING ME A ERROR EVERYTIME....PLEZ GIVE MORE INFO...THANKS*

=====================

*& I Thinhk Asus Is More Cheaper Then Sony*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 18, 2007)

nowadays sony sux.....liteon nd Asus are best...nd maybe benq too is gud.
But my vote is for Asus nd liteon.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2007)

@challenger- Don't write everything in bold it hurts the eye.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 18, 2007)

*ya nowdays sony realy sux, 1of my friend is having asus & its working very fine. i don't know the model no but i m going 4 asus as i all realy have sony writer & i m not satisfy with it.

ya sorry Cool G5.*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 18, 2007)

Me too have sony DVD RW and its almost dead now. Going for either liteon 20x for 1.4 or Asus sata lightscribe for 1.7k.


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't know that perpendicular recording has already been implemented. I remember reading about it in digit magazine a few months back in the section WHAT'S HOT. Btw i read somewhere in the random news section that seagate had installed malware in some of its newer hard disks. Just a word of caution. I don't know if seagate has already done something about it. Just be cautious. And if there are any hard disks by western digital using perpendicular recording technology then you can opt for them. I think wd also gives 5 years warranty.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 18, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Now there are some HDDs which uses perpendicular recording technology in which the magnetized materials are arranged perpendicular to the surface. In that way the the flux interference b/w consecutive bits are minimum.
> Also higher density of data can be achieved and therefore better speed coz more data can be read/sec without further increasing the rotational speed from 7k rpm.
> Its a bit more expensive too, bout some 200~300 bucks.
> 
> I mean sata device 1 by da name primary. In case of sata, devices are addressed by sata1,sata2,sata3..etc. and in most systems the bootloader is obtained from sata1 drives.[here sata1, sata2 etc is not related to standards like SATA1, SATA2 etc, but the sata port addresses].



OFF TOPIC : Well EXplained @ aravind_n20

though id like to add up one small thing : the standards which you call SATA 1 and SATA 2 (im not talking about port addresses) are not actually ! and 2... they are SATA I and SATA II ...

II is an acronym for Institute *something* i dont remember but its not 2 , its two 'i' s 

anyways.. that what i had to say...


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 18, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC : Well EXplained @ aravind_n20
> 
> though id like to add up one small thing : the standards which you call SATA 1 and SATA 2 (im not talking about port addresses) are not actually ! and 2... they are SATA I and SATA II ...
> 
> ...


Check out this website  -> *www.serialata.org/namingguidelines.asp


> The term SATA II has grown in popularity as the moniker for the SATA 3Gb/s data transfer rate, causing great confusion with customers because, quite simply, it’s a misnomer.
> 
> The first step toward a better understanding of SATA is to know that SATA II is not the brand name for SATA’s 3Gb/s data transfer rate, but the name of the organization formed to author the SATA specifications. The group has since changed names, to the Serial ATA International Organization, or SATA-IO.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Nov 18, 2007)

hi all geniuses...no one miss this thread then..LOL


----------



## Pathik (Nov 19, 2007)

Well Sony drives have never given me any problem.. And even Liteon are good..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 19, 2007)

*hmmm... may be it depends on model & luck*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 19, 2007)

more of luck...and im always unlucky with SONY.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 20, 2007)

*Urgent help guys....whats this GeForce™ 8600 GT Fatal1ty™???

Is this better then normal GeForce™ 8600 GT????

===============================================

*] GeForce™ 8600 GT Fatal1ty™ 
Memory Clock : 1.7 GHz 

Shader Clock : 1355 MHz

Highlighted Features:
Vista , RoHS , TV Out , Dual DVI Out , HDTV ready , HDCP Ready , SLI ready

&

*] GeForce™ 8600 GT
Memory Clock : 1.6 GHz 

Shader Clock : 1190 MHz

Highlighted Features:
RoHS , SLI ready , TV Out , HDTV ready , Dual DVI Out

===============================================

As i don't found the other GeForce™ 8600 GT Fatal1ty™ features like,
Fill Rate, Memory Bandwidth, Stream Processors...

Plez help me guys...
XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI XXX
(PV-T84J-UDD3, PV-T84J-UDD7)??

OR

XFX FeForce 8600 GT 650M 256MB DDR3 TV DVI PCI-E
(PV-T84J-U1D4)??*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 20, 2007)

Obviously XFX FeForce 8600 GT 650M 256MB DDR3 TV DVI PCI-E
The fatal1ty edition is factory OCed and runs cooler than the normal version...
but it ll also be costlier..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 20, 2007)

*U don't know price??? My budget is around 6500 for gfx card.*


----------



## bikdel (Nov 20, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Check out this website  -> *www.serialata.org/namingguidelines.asp



yeah.. thats what i said.. theres nothing like SATA 2 Standard.. It is the SATA II standard which has (thanx to your information  ) changed its name to SATA IO

and @ CHALLENGER

6500 is less for the card you wanna buy... as said, dont go for UDF 3 for avaidong any future problems..

id suggest a simple UDF 7 card... thats newer lot and runs lot cooler.. and AFAIK its damn cheaper than FATALITY edition.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 20, 2007)

U shd get a vanilla xfx 8600gt udf7 for about 6k... forget fatal1ty..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 20, 2007)

*But uud 7 is better then udf 7 na??? uud 7 has MC 1.6ghz &  CR 620 MHz

& udf 7 has MC 1.4ghz & CR 540 MHz

uud7 is costly then 6500???*

===============================

& pathik whats this vanilla??? where u found this card plez provide link.

& btw i love butterscoatch..LoL

*????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 20, 2007)

vanilla here meant 'normal'. He suggested to get the normal UDF7 which has the highest value for money. Why shud u waste money for factory overclocking?
U can easily attain those clocks of XXX on any UDF7 cards easily.

And the components used in both UDF& nd XXX are same, so the maximum overclocking potential is same.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 20, 2007)

Nimmo i thot u wd hav taken ur rig by now.. Vanilla means a normal , plain gpu.. Abhi paka mat.. Ja ke le le.. Btw if u can increase ur budget to 7-8k get a asus en8600gt


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 20, 2007)

*pappu i know u r genious but u allways provides half info....& now whats the features of this asus en8600gt.

& why u all suggest me udf7?? uud7 is not good???

uud 7 has MC 1.6ghz & CR 620 MHz &
udf 7 has MC 1.4ghz & CR 540 MHz soo
uud7 is better na????*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 20, 2007)

yup UDD7 is better... Get it if u can..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 21, 2007)

*U told me that vanilla 8600gt is available for 5.5k so my budget is 6.5k soooo..its to much costly kya???? *

*hey guys is the Company of Heroes game is free on 8600 gts xxx & fatality version???

check here = *www.xfxforce.com/web/viewFeature.jspa?featureId=1225858*


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 24, 2007)

==========================================================

So 2day i finally going to purchase my part so if any1 knows the best shops & fix prices in mumbai plez reply...

here r my part names....


*===================================================================
HARD DISK

Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 250-GB Hard Drive ( ST3250620AS )

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 320-GB Hard Drive ( ST3320620AS )

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 400-GB Hard Drive ( ST3400620AS )

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0Gb/s 500-GB Hard Drive ( ST3500630AS )



===================================================================


GFX CARD

XFX GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI HDCP
          (PV-T84G-UDF3, PV-T84G-UDF7)


OR


XFX GeForce 8600GT 256MB DDR3 DUAL DVI XXX 
         (PV-T84J-UDD3, PV-T84J-UDD7)

OR


FATALITY = XFX FeForce 8600 GT 650M 256MB DDR3 TV DVI PCI-E
                                               (PV-T84J-U1D4)


===================================================================


Ram = Kingston  OR  Transcent 400MHZ

===================================================================

UPS = APC 500 VA  OR  APC 600 VA

===================================================================

DVD WRITER = Liteon 20x  OR Liteon 20X Lightscribe  OR  Asus 18X Sata Lightscribe

===================================================================*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 24, 2007)

Prime ABGB
PC Guide
Cassette World


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 24, 2007)

*Thanks pappu darling...*

====================================
*i have 915gav, 400w psu, 80gb samsung sata, sony dvd rw...

now plez help me 2 add 2nd 400gb seagate sata & asus writer

which cables i need 2 add this, whats the jumper setting 4 2nd rom & hd?*

ya & what about ram? There r 4 slot in my 915gav. 1blue then black after some distance again 1blue then black.
I purchase 2 * 1gb rams so i have 2 use 2 blue ports? Or 2 black ports or 1st blue & black. Now my 512 ram is in 1st blue port. Plez help soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *Thanks pappu darling...*
> 
> ====================================
> *i have 915gav, 400w psu, 80gb samsung sata, sony dvd rw...
> ...


I am not getting you exactly.Please explain in details.



> ya & what about ram? There r 4 slot in my 915gav. 1blue then black after some distance again 1blue then black.
> I purchase 2 * 1gb rams so i have 2 use 2 blue ports? Or 2 black ports or 1st blue & black. Now my 512 ram is in 1st blue port. Plez help soon. Thanks in advance.


I think you have 3 RAM chips.Than insert the new 2X1GB RAM chip in any slot.No issue of black or blue.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 24, 2007)

ya i have 3 ram chips now but i m going 2 use only 2 new 1gb chips 4 duel channel. Ok means blue, black dosent matter. Thanks bro.

i now have 80 gb samsung sata & sony dvd writer so i want to add 1 more seagate 400gb sata & asus writer so whats the process, bios settings 4 that?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> ya i have 3 ram chips now but i m going 2 use only 2 new 1gb chips 4 duel channel. Ok means blue, black dosent matter. Thanks bro.


Yes..there is no issue of colour.
Just make combination of 1-3 OR 2-4 slots for ur RAM chips for dual channel.




> i now have 80 gb samsung sata & sony dvd writer so i want to add 1 more seagate 400gb sata & asus writer so whats the process, bios settings 4 that?


No  BIOS setting needed.
1) Add your hard disk in your cabinet..and connect it to SATA port.
2) Add DVD writer, plugin the same PATA wire as used for other ROM.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 25, 2007)

ok means i have 2 put both chips in blue sockets or in black sockets 4 duel channel. As my sockets r like this,
blueblack   blueblack

=========

but there r 2 ports in hd & rom also. I know about that 2 ports which u explain above but what to do about 2nd ports which r 4 power supply but i don't saw any cable from psu. & what about rom jumper.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> ok means i have 2 put both chips in blue sockets or in black sockets 4 duel channel. As my sockets r like this,
> blueblack   blueblack


yes....



> but there r 2 ports in hd & rom also. I know about that 2 ports which u explain above but what to do about 2nd ports which r 4 power supply but i don't saw any cable from psu. & what about rom jumper.




Regarding hard disk:
SATA hard disk need special power cable.That generally comes with motherboard..or buy it from market...will cost around Rs. 25/-

Regarding ROM:
Inser PATA cable in one port..and one simple power cable in second port .Thats it.

Look at this image
*www.jab-tech.com/product_images/driveaway/daw_abcd.gif

The cable with two bundle is SATA power cable.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 25, 2007)

*ohh great great great help bro, thanku so much. I have to purchase that sata power cable.*

===================================================

*Sorry 4 asking again but here is the image of intel 915 gav & check that 4 slots 4 ram, 
blue black    blue black

*www.myit365.net/Product_Photo/7620.jpg

So i have to insert 2 * 1 gb rams in blue or black 4 getting dual channel???
if i put both chips in 1st 2 slots then its not a dual channel??? means in blue black...whats the difference if i use 1st blue black slots 4 2 ram chips??? Thanks.*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *
> *www.myit365.net/Product_Photo/7620.jpg
> 
> So i have to insert 2 * 1 gb rams in blue or black 4 getting dual channel???
> if i put both chips in 1st 2 slots then its not a dual channel??? means in blue black...whats the difference if i use 1st blue black slots 4 2 ram chips??? Thanks.*


yaar/..for dual chalnnel to work.Use either 1-3 or 2-4 RAm slot combination.Thats it.

There is no issue of colour combination.If you don't use in 1-3 OR 2-4 combination,you won't be able to get dual channel.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 25, 2007)

*ya i understan that There is no issue of colour combination i just use colours. i mean to say that if i put rams in 1 & 2 then why its not a dual channel?? i m asking this just 4 knowledge base.*


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 26, 2007)

*ok guys, now i want to add new sata hard disk...there r 4 sata ports on my 915 mobo...sata 0 to sata 3..
now my samsung sata connected to port 0 & available ports r 1,2,3 so which port is better 4 new sata 1 or 2???

as ravi tolds me to use 1 & 3 port 4 ram  4 dual channels so same funda is here or may i use any port to join new sata?? i m not asking 4 dual channel sata..lol but is there any advantage to use particular sata ports???*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *ya i understan that There is no issue of colour combination i just use colours. i mean to say that if i put rams in 1 & 2 then why its not a dual channel?? i m asking this just 4 knowledge base.*


this is motherboard features..read manual of your motherboard for details 



			
				CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *ok guys, now i want to add new sata hard disk...there r 4 sata ports on my 915 mobo...sata 0 to sata 3..
> now my samsung sata connected to port 0 & available ports r 1,2,3 so which port is better 4 new sata 1 or 2???*


use any...no issue.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 26, 2007)

*U r so quick man...realy big thanks 4 ur important help. keep rocking bro......*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *
> as ravi tolds me to use 1 & 3 port 4 ram  4 dual channels so same funda is here or may i use any port to join new sata?? i m not asking 4 dual channel sata..lol but is there any advantage to use particular sata ports???*


there is nothing dual channel in hard disk combination.

use any port..to connect your second hard disk.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 26, 2007)

*ya i know there is nothing dual channel in hard disk combination but i just ask 4 other benifit so i m going to use 1st port which is near to port 0 like this,

port3  port2
port0  port1

so there is better space between port 0 & port 1  Thanks Man.*


----------



## Pathik (Nov 26, 2007)

Add hdds in alternate ports for better air flow..
and ad ur ram modules in alternate slots if u want dual channel..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *U r so quick man...realy big thanks 4 ur important help. keep rocking bro......*


my pleasure dear


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 27, 2007)

*hmmm, hey pathik i m surely going to use alternate ports, thanks bro.

Thanks 2 all helping me a lot...great genious members r real strength of best sites.*

where to add lan card on intel 915 gav? There r 4 ports below to pci-e port, which port is 4 lan card?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *hmmm, hey pathik i m surely going to use alternate ports, thanks bro.
> 
> Thanks 2 all helping me a lot...great genious members r real strength of best sites.*
> 
> where to add lan card on intel 915 gav? There r 4 ports below to pci-e port, which port is 4 lan card?


I think intel 915 board don't have onboard LAN CARD.

PLEASE READ MOTHERBOARD MAUANL FOR CONFORMATION.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 27, 2007)

what the fish, realy in manual there is no info about that 4 ports. Plez help me bro...

if there is no port 4 lan card then i cant able to purchase cable net?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> what the fish, realy in manual there is no info about that 4 ports. Plez help me bro...
> 
> if there is no port 4 lan card then i cant able to purchase cable net?


buy a LAN card.It will cost you around Rs. 150/-


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

seems ur mobo doesnt have onboard lan ..... so buy a Lan card for about 150/- and it will be plugged in any one of the PCI Slots ( the four white colored slots on ur mobo ...........) .... hope it solves ur prob .....!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha, i think u don't understand.
I purchase lan card & i want right port to insert that lan card & i m asking which 915gav port is 4 lan card.

i clearly mention in my post no #69 that where to add lan card on 915gav?

may i use any port from that 4 white ports?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2007)

I think you would me much better off with a mother board upgrade, CPU upgrade along with ddr2 ram, a decent graphics card, etc.

Whats the point of investing this much on an old config? If you said money is no problem, then run after a new tower with a new power supply, 500 gb hdd, ddr2 2x4 gb ram, cooling system, a cpu with min 4 mb l2 cache and min 2 cores with each cores at a min 3.2 Ghz, a grapphics card with ddr3 ram, etc.

and please, don't write in big bold letters, it annoys people.​


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> seems ur mobo doesnt have onboard lan ..... so buy a Lan card for about 150/- and it will be plugged in *any one* of the PCI Slots ( the four white colored slots on ur mobo ...........) .... hope it solves ur prob .....!



i repeat again ..... u can use ANY of the 4 slots whichever u find convenient so that it dsnt get in way of other parts ...........any of the four slots ....... no issues here .....


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 27, 2007)

*ohh very very thanks ravi & harryneopotter bro..,u all r realy a genious. I fix everything correctly & all credit goes to digit & its genious members. Thanks once again.*


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

u r always welcome bro ....


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 27, 2007)

So many posts seems everyone wants to be called a genius.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 27, 2007)

I know ur feeling bored now by giving answer of my questions but plez tell me lastly that, 
how to make partions in new sata hard disk without installing os on it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> I know ur feeling bored now by giving answer of my questions but plez tell me lastly that,
> how to make partions in new sata hard disk without installing os on it? Thanks in advance.


Log in XP.
start-->>right click my computer-->>manage-->>Disk management

There U will find new hard disk as DISK1...as raw.Make your partitions


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 27, 2007)

i am assuming u have another hard drive with os installed ....
so just plug the new hard disk, boot from ur first hard disk .... goto Properties of my computer-->Manage-->disk management and make partitions .......


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ya i have another hard drive with os installed, Ok i will try to do so but its safe na??? coz i never done this b4 i always creat patitions when installing a window.*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 28, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *Ya i have another hard drive with os installed, Ok i will try to do so but its safe na??? coz i never done this b4 i always creat patitions when installing a window.*


yaa..it is safe.

If U unable to create partition like that.........boot using using XP CD, and than make partition.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 28, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> yaa..it is safe.
> 
> If U unable to create partition like that.........boot using using XP CD, and than make partition.



*But i don't want to install xp on new sata. is there any idea??*

ya & NTFS is good or FAT32?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2007)

NTFS.
And Ravi isn't telling you to install XP,he is asking you to boot from XP CD & then partition using it.
After partitoning is over quit the setup.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2007)

@ CHALLENGER
I have not read throughthis entire thread

If your os is onwards win 2000 you can easily create partion in a GUI enviroment.
For this go to control panet > Administrative Tools > Computer Management >
Disk Management


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> NTFS.
> And Ravi isn't telling you to install XP,he is asking you to boot from XP CD & then partition using it.
> After partitoning is over quit the setup.


correct ..thanks dear ....


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 28, 2007)

so ... hope ur prob is solved now .....


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 28, 2007)

ya i m going to try this 2maro but i think that 2nd method is good means that xp boot method as i know that. Disk management realy new 2 me. Thanks 2 all once again 4 helping me in a right way. Realy u all teach me lot knowledge about pc, Thanks.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2007)

ur wish ........ but i think GUI method (disk management ) is easier ...only a few clicks ..and done. baaaki ur wish ...do u as u feel easy.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 29, 2007)

very very urgent help needed guys...

2day i fix my newly purchase 8600gt fatality card but my monitor port is small & it not fits 4 gfx card 2 ports. Gfx card ports r big then monitor cable port so what to do now? Don't tell me to purchase new monitor. My monitor is lg flatron e700sh. Help soon plez.


----------



## sai_cool (Nov 29, 2007)

ur doing one of the following :

1. Ur trying to connect a DVI cable into a VGA port.

2. Ur trying to connect a VGA cable into a DVI port.

use the right cable..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 29, 2007)

no man there is only 3 ports on card dvi1 dvi2 & tv out & that dvi1 & dvi2 posts r same & my monitor pin is small then that 2 ports. I m shocked when i m going to connect my monitor pin to card. Plez help.

========================
plez helppppppppp i m in tention..is my card faulti???? or purchasing new monitor is the only way to solve this problem????

ohh... I think dvi to vga connecter is available, m i right? If yes then what the price of this connecter? & is this giving same output which direct dvi port gives? Can i play latest games if i use connecter? I have 2gb ram. Plez help.

hahaha, laugh on me. I m a real idiot. I just check hole box now & i found the connecter. Hahahehe realy funny stuff. Actually in hurry & thinking of new games i done this stupidity. Sorry & Thanks.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Dec 13, 2007)

wtf my new seagate hd is corrupt at the time of playing company of heros. Is this perment prob. May i chang the hd?

I format my pc but pc not showing the seagate hd. My old samsung sata works fine. Help plez. Thanks.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Dec 15, 2007)

*Hi all, i want to purchase new lan card & psu 500/600w. plez suggest me a good companies with approx price....Thanks.*


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *Hi all, i want to purchase new lan card & psu 500/600w. plez suggest me a good companies with approx price....Thanks.*



As for LAn cards try dlink, asus, enter GB lan cards. they'll be around Rs. 800-1000

As for PSU try Antec, corsair, cooler master. They will be around 3000 - 5000.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

Get a Zebronics Platinum 500W for 1.5k.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thanks, i have some questions also..

1] Good company lan card increases internet speed? means now i have intex so if i purchase dlink or any other better company lan card then i will get better speed???

2] Is there any possibility to join Mobile office [Airtels dial-up connection] & Lan net together for increasing net speed?

Plez Help, Thanks.*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> *Thanks, i have some questions also..
> 
> 1] Good company lan card increases internet speed? means now i have intex so if i purchase dlink or any other better company lan card then i will get better speed???
> *


*
Good company LAN can only increase reliability. 
Most LAN work at spped 10 Mbps..and generally our ISP provide maximum speed 2 Mbps.




			2] Is there any possibility to join Mobile office [Airtels dial-up connection] & Lan net together for increasing net speed?

Plez Help, Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

*I dont think U can do so....


----------



## CHALLENGER (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks ravi_9793, okk but is there any possibility that i can use both connections [dial-up & lan] at a time?? means if i connect mobile office pc takes that connection as default & my speed goes down even if lan net is connected so how to use both nets [differently] at a time?

ie if i want to use lan for firefox & mo for opera so how can i do it as both nets r without proxy & u have to set net settings in both browsers to direct connection to internet. Thanks.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 20, 2007)

No u cant.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmmmmm...Thanks bro.

=======
Any1 know hacking lan or something to bust net speed???


----------



## tango_cash (Jan 3, 2008)

hey challenger, how much did ur hardisk cost u?? was there a price diffrence between perpendicular recording hdd and regular hdd????
i am also thinking of buying a 250gb PATA and a 320gb SATA hdd.


----------

